# Yoncheva vs. Callas



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Having just returned from vacation I have not yet seen this although I will see the Encore performance in a theater near me on Wednesday.
Meanwhile, I have been reading several posts on another forum favorably comparing sound, nuance and timing of Yoncheva to Callas, especially in the lower register, and wondered if anyone here has heard it and felt the same way.
The entire production got raves and some said it was the best of the season so far at the Met with Beczala pulling out all the stops too.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Callas is incomparable. Yoncheva is very good, she seems to work hard and she is suited to a number of different composers. I don't think she has quite proved herself 'star' material yet, but I'm very interested to see how she develops.

N.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The comparison wouldn't have occurred to me. I can hear a slight resemblance in the timbre, I guess.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Here is one poster's opinion:
"Yoncheva was mostly really fine, minus a couple of
strained and flatted top notes. Competent is much too bland
a compliment. And then there's the Callas factor. From
F at the top of the staff on down, she sings like her, she
phrases like her, and her musical instincts are often a dead
ringer. I smiled several times and laughed more than once
at the uncanny resemblance. How many times did I think - "oh,
that's what it would have sounded". It's rather incredible!"


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> I can hear a slight resemblance in the timbre, I guess.


Let the comparisons stays there. Such things get backfired easily. I saw someone on the youtube raging about how she is imitating Callas.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

What sounds a bit like Callas to me is Lucia Aliberti.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't hear a whole lot of similarities other than that they're both on the warmer, darker end of the soprano spectrum and boast a versatile rep. Timbre wise, she sounds a bit like Netrebko back before she decided to butcher the dramatic soprano rep, though with better technique and flexibility. Either way, she's by far my favorite current Norma. A pleasant, full voice able to sing more dramatic rep without botching the coloratura or becoming shout-y.


----------

